# Happy Halloween!!!



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Cute and fun!
http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/product/p...el/&cardNum=/product/full/ap/3125133/graphic1


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks Jeff, that was neat.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks Jeff, Happy Halloween to you too!:smilekin:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love it! It has a nice surprise ending

Happy Halloween, Boa Boy!:googly:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That was great. I love interactive cards.
Thanks Jeff


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*that was great! happy halloween!*


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice, That made me happy.

Happy Halloween to you to Jeff.


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

That was quite entertaining, thank you very much for that


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

That was adorable. I want his candy corn jammies!


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

!!!!!!!!!!! HAPPY HALLOWEEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Its trick or treat night in Ada, Oklahoma !!!!!!!!

Hope everyone has a great halloween and your all your haunts are/were successful and that youve been rewarded for all your hard work...


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks Jeff! That was really cute. Happy Halloween to you too!


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Ewwww! I saw a butt!!!!!!!!!!!

Pretty neat... the card, not the butt.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!
Hope everyone has a blast tomorrow night!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

HAPPY, HAPPY HALLOWEEN, HALLOWEEN, HALLOWEEN...


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

That was AWESOME!!! Thank you and Happy Halloween to you, too!!!!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks, Jeff. That was fun! Happy Halloween to you and all my HF friends! 

Now get out there and scare the crap out of 'em! Muahahahahahah!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Happy halloween all!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Happy Halloween everyone. Hope your fright night is awesome!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Very nice Happy Halloween every one


----------

